# Nikon D90 Problem



## JSEK

I am a newbie to the forum and will appreciate any help.  

I have the Nikon D90 and have recently experienced a very odd problem.  When I turn on the camera and do nothing else immediately after wards, the shutter freezes.  The shutter can be pressed but with no reaction from the camera.  I do not get an "Err" message on the top LCD.  Also none of the buttons on the camera work.  

I have to turn off the camera and turn it back on in order for the camera to function properly.  

However if I turn on the camera and immediately (w/in a second or 2) begin to press the shutter or use any of the buttons on the body the camera will function as usual.  Also the camera sometimes freezes if at some point I stop pressing any of the buttons or shutter.

Do I have a defective camera?  

I welcome any comments or advice you may have and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jdag

I had a similar problem with my D90 while using a Sigma 70-200 2.8 lens.  I returned the lens and have never had the problem again.  So...has this happened with all of your lenses?


----------



## Markw

I have the D90. Use all lenses listed in my signature as well as the Sigma and Tamron 70-200 lenses with no issues at all.  Im not sure what your problem could be.  I dont see why the lens would effect the menus simply working though..

Mark


----------



## IgsEMT

My issue with D90 was at _any shutter speed and iso_ at f/16 or above it was giving me an ERR. Same was with different lenses.
Nikon fixed it free of charge - replaced aperture mechanism.
Call them up 1-800-645-6678, their tech support isn't bad, at least I didn't have any problems troubleshooting over the phone. If you live in NYC or around the area they have a corporate office in Long Island - i took a drive out there - _lovely place_


----------



## Dominantly

happened to me when I first purchased it, but then just went away with the camera being used/broken in.


----------



## chip

It could be because the camera could not attain focus. When the camera attains focus it will beep and open the shutter to take the picture.


----------



## KmH

Chip is right that with many focus mode settings in the D90 the shutter will not release if focus has not been achieved.

Checkout the link in this TPF thread.


----------



## IgsEMT

> When the camera attains focus it will beep and open the shutter to take the picture


 It _won't_ been if it set to continues focus


----------



## JSEK

I think I understand the focus issue now and thanks to all who replied.  But it doesnt resolve my initial problem of when the shutter or buttons freeze soon after I turn on the camera and do nothing (I don't take the lens cap off nor do I try to focus).  

If anyone has an explanation or theory I would appreciate it.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Use the number IgsEMT gave you. They are more than happy to discuss any issues you have and may have a ready answer plus a resolution for you. When I got my 90 I called them several times and they were always very responsive.


----------



## Unspoiled

I had an issue with my D90 for a while.  It would lock up and not allow me to do anything.  I would get an "err" and "cda" on the display.  The issue would happen at about any time.  When I first turned it on or while I was using it. 

The only way I could clear the error was to remove the battery.  

Through a lot of trial and error, I found that it was the contacts between my lens and body.  There were no issues...They just needed to be worn in a bit.  

I held the lens release button and turned the lens from stop to stop with out actually removing it.  I worked in the contacts 20 or 30 times.  

I have not had an issue since.  

I don't know if its related but it's worth a shot.


----------



## revtech100

JSEK said:


> I am a newbie to the forum and will appreciate any help.
> 
> I have the Nikon D90 and have recently experienced a very odd problem.  When I turn on the camera and do nothing else immediately after wards, the shutter freezes.  The shutter can be pressed but with no reaction from the camera.  I do not get an "Err" message on the top LCD.  Also none of the buttons on the camera work.
> 
> I have to turn off the camera and turn it back on in order for the camera to function properly.
> 
> However if I turn on the camera and immediately (w/in a second or 2) begin to press the shutter or use any of the buttons on the body the camera will function as usual.  Also the camera sometimes freezes if at some point I stop pressing any of the buttons or shutter.
> 
> Do I have a defective camera?
> 
> I welcome any comments or advice you may have and thanks in advance for your help.



I have the same issues. I did what you said, and it works, but  frustrating as all get out. Did you get it resolved? If so, what did you do?

Dale


----------



## Kingofholetown

This could be simply a problem with the lens not completely seated or the contacts dirty. Try turning the lens to tighten it or rocking it in place and tighten it. Also if the camera dos not focus for some reason it could give the same or similar problem.


----------



## KmH

It's a thread from 2009.....

But thanks for going way back into the archives and digging up for everyone.

Rocking the lens in place is a good way to bend the mount flange, something I wouldn't recommend doing.


----------



## seauton1

I read this thread and contacted Nikon.  They claimed this problem rarely occurs.  However, obviously it is occurring.  My local camera store repairman told me, I had the same problem you had, that the contacts between the lens and the camera body become corroded.  He took a pencil eraser and rubbed the contacts in the camera body that make contact with the contacts of the lens, and did the same for the lens.  He carefully removed the eraser rubbings with a blower and vacuum.  The camera has been operating without any problems.  There may still be configurations where the software of the camera will prohibit you from getting a shutter release.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## hjrw

I am having the same issue with my D90.  Several months ago, the shutter button would do nothing once in a while.  After a week or so of this intermittent behavior, it now now longer functions.  No focus mode (half press), no shutter (full press).  Most of the issues discussed here involve the lens.  I connected my remote shutter cable and the camera works fine.  Same with the IR remote.  Just the native shutter button fails.  So my assumption is that the button itself is not functioning.  Has anyone had this issue and other than sending it to Nikon, is there a fix?


----------



## KmH

Probably not.
It's not likely the D90 is still in warranty so you can send the camera to an independent, Nikon authorized repair shop if you are in the US.


----------



## Smitty Smith

JSEK said:


> I am a newbie to the forum and will appreciate any help.
> 
> I have the Nikon D90 and have recently experienced a very odd problem.  When I turn on the camera and do nothing else immediately after wards, the shutter freezes.  The shutter can be pressed but with no reaction from the camera.  I do not get an "Err" message on the top LCD.  Also none of the buttons on the camera work.
> 
> I have to turn off the camera and turn it back on in order for the camera to function properly.
> 
> However if I turn on the camera and immediately (w/in a second or 2) begin to press the shutter or use any of the buttons on the body the camera will function as usual.  Also the camera sometimes freezes if at some point I stop pressing any of the buttons or shutter.
> 
> Do I have a defective camera?
> 
> I welcome any comments or advice you may have and thanks in advance for your help.


I have the exact same problem. I have drilled down into every menu in settings and anything else I could find. I just turn it off after I finish a series of photos and then turn it back on. Someone else left a number for Nikon to call. I'm calling tomorrow!


----------



## goodguy

Perfect excuse to get a new and much more capable camera like the D7200.
Let the old lady rest and get a new modern tool into your tool shed.


----------



## Smitty Smith

That sounds like a wonderful idea. I'll let you convince my main old lady aka my wife that it's time to drop another $1000 on another camera. Seriously this is my 4th SLR. I need to get more proficient with it. That is difficult when I am constantly turning it on and off.


----------



## goodguy

Smitty Smith said:


> That sounds like a wonderful idea. I'll let you convince my main old lady aka my wife that it's time to drop another $1000 on another camera. Seriously this is my 4th SLR. I need to get more proficient with it. That is difficult when I am constantly turning it on and off.


How about a D5200 or D5300, its a lower body but it will be so much better then the D90 ?
Much better sensor and much better AF system.
New D5300 is around 600$ and I personally would get it any day over the D90


----------

